# Songs that tell or explain something



## timoc (Aug 11, 2022)

Here's a few to get the ball rolling. 

Gogi Gran The Wayward Wind + lyrics​




Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again​




The Lady’s In Love With You​




Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue​




I've got a feeling that some of you lovely people will add to these.


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 11, 2022)

timoc said:


> Here's a few to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Gogi Gran The Wayward Wind + lyrics​
> 
> ...


I had not heard The Wayward Wind in forever.  Thank you for posting that!


----------



## win231 (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Aug 11, 2022)

Anticipation by Carlyle Simon


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 11, 2022)

Pam said:


>


Pam, I loved that series.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 11, 2022)

Sorry. Misread the topic


----------



## Pam (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 12, 2022)

Pam said:


>


Where did you find this, Pam, it's a cracker?


----------



## timoc (Aug 12, 2022)

El Condor Pasa - Paul Simon & Garfunkel​


----------



## Pam (Aug 12, 2022)

timoc said:


> Where did you find this, Pam, it's a cracker?



I love the Dubliners, takes me back to the days when I used to frequent folk clubs.


----------



## Pam (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 12, 2022)

I remember us kids singing this so many years ago.  
Aunty Mary Had a Canary​


----------



## timoc (Aug 12, 2022)

Ken Dodd Medley​


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

*Give this a chance guys, you might be surprised.





*


----------



## Oris Borloff (Aug 13, 2022)

Hi Yo Silver     The Lone Ranger Theme Song


----------



## Knight (Aug 13, 2022)

Up on the Roof
The Spinners


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 15, 2022)

"Somewhere" P.J. Proby​


----------



## timoc (Aug 15, 2022)

Morecambe and Wise - Boom Oo Yata-Ta-Ta​


----------



## timoc (Aug 15, 2022)

Lee Wiley - As Time Goes By​


----------



## timoc (Aug 15, 2022)

Robert Goulet "The Impossible Dream"​


----------



## Pam (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 17, 2022)

Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 18, 2022)

Lena Horne - Stormy Weather (1943)​


----------



## Pam (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 18, 2022)

Tish said:


>


During the song he sings "I am Sagittarius"...I looked and he really is, Dec. 13th.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2022)

Love this one:


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> During the song he sings "I am Sagittarius"...I looked and he really is, Dec. 13th.


That's pretty cool.


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 19, 2022)

My 2 Favorites


----------



## timoc (Aug 20, 2022)

Abbe Lane (with Xavier Cugat Orchestra) "A Lot Of Livin' To Do" on The Ed Sullivan Show​


----------



## Pam (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Aug 20, 2022)

*The Darkness is the Music of the Night*
from The Phantom of the Opera
lyrics are brilliant...by Andrew Lloyd Webber

Nighttime sharpens, heightens each sensation
Darkness stirs and wakes imagination
Silently the senses abandon their defenses
Helpless to resist the notes I write...
For I compose the music of the night

Slowly, gently, Night unfurls it's Splendor
Grasp it, sense it, tremulous and tender
Hearing is believing, music is deceiving
Hard as lightening, soft as candlelight.
Dare you trust the music of the night?

Close your Eyes
For your eyes will only tell the truth
And the truth isn't what you want to see
In the dark it is easy to pretend
That the truth is what it ought to be.

Softly, deftly music shall caress you
Hear it, feel it secretly possess you
Open up your mind, let your fantasies unwind
In this darkness that you know you cannot fight
The darkness of the music of the night

Let your mind start a journey through a strange new world
Leave all thoughts of the life you knew before
Close your eyes
And let music set you free.
Only then can you belong to me

Floating, falling, Sweet Intoxication
Touch me, trust me, savor each Sensation
Let the dream begin, Let your darker side give in
To the Power of the music that I write,
The Power of the Music of the Night!

You alone can make my song take flight
Help me make the music of the night.

Edit: I just noticed in the last few seconds of the video here, 
Prince William and Prince Harry are in a closeup in the audience and quite young. 
Harry looks so sad. He was like that at Diana's funeral too...moreso than others.
I think he feels things more deeply.


----------



## timoc (Aug 20, 2022)

Lara said:


> *The Darkness is the Music of the Night*
> from The Phantom of the Opera
> lyrics are brilliant...by Andrew Lloyd Webber
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, Lara, this is superb.


----------



## timoc (Aug 20, 2022)

Pam said:


>


Wonderful, Pam, thank you.  (When the sailors were made of steel and the ships were made of wood)


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Knight (Aug 20, 2022)

Falls under the category of explaining


----------



## Pam (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2022)

Vincent


----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2022)

American Pie


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Aug 21, 2022)

These always get to me...











And this one is great as well...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 21, 2022)

I hit a "LIKE" for *"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald"*  One of my all time favorites!!

Also want to mention *"Jolene" *by Dolly Parton and the follow up song by Chapel Hart - *"You Can Have Him, Jolene"*
(Check out Chapel Hart on YouTube and Amer. Got Talent)


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 21, 2022)

They made a movie about this.


----------



## Pam (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Aug 22, 2022)

I am a Country Boy at heart.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 23, 2022)

*Peter, Paul and Mary*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Tempsontime65 (Aug 24, 2022)

That's What Love Is Made Of[The Miracles- 1964].


----------



## timoc (Aug 25, 2022)

I Could Have Danced All Night" – Audrey Hepburn, "My Fair Lady” (1964)​


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 25, 2022)

*



*


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Aug 27, 2022)

Some songs I can't listen to.. this is one of them:


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Aug 27, 2022)

I think this qualifies.


----------



## Seren (Aug 27, 2022)

@Myquest55 The song 'Jolene' makes my teeth itch  I had no idea there was a follow-up but just watched the video and it made me  so thanks for that. Those girls have amazing voices!

My contribution to the thread:





Whatever happened to poor Mary??? This song has haunted me since I first heard it.


----------



## timoc (Aug 27, 2022)

Lee Wiley ~ But Not for Me~1939​


----------



## Pam (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

*I know you guys are not into my type of music, but please listen to the words of this.





*


----------



## timoc (Aug 31, 2022)

Sarah Vaughan - Misty (Live from Sweden)​


----------



## timoc (Sep 1, 2022)

Dionne Warwick - (You'll Never Get to Heaven) If You Break My Heart​


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 4, 2022)

Gordon MacRae ~ You Were Meant for Me​


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 7, 2022)

"Love Me or Leave Me" Doris Day​


----------



## timoc (Sep 7, 2022)

Goodnight My Love​


----------



## Hollow (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 7, 2022)

And This Is My Beloved​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Sep 9, 2022)

Dreams Go By - Harry Chapin


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Sep 10, 2022)

The Battle Of New Orleans -Johnny Horton


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Sep 11, 2022)

Operator Jim Croce


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 13, 2022)

Careless​


----------



## Trila (Sep 13, 2022)

Same Ol Lang Syne  -Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Pam (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Sep 14, 2022)

Mr. Tanner -Harry Chapin


----------



## timoc (Sep 15, 2022)

Tommy Cooper - Don't jump off the roof dad.​


----------



## timoc (Sep 15, 2022)

A lovely old word, *'wooing'*, not used these days, but if I could turn the clock back, I'd be off wooing, with a tub of ice cream or two, to woo the lovely lady. 
A Wooin' We Will Go (1953) - Lorry Raine​


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Sep 16, 2022)

You Look So Good In Love -George Strait


----------



## Pam (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 17, 2022)

I absolutely love Bill Withers' songs. He was a brilliant writer and musician. *Love* this song that is telling someone they need to get their heads checked, not make him feel like he does. And he's schooling them about some other facts about life they need to know.   Does anyone else know someone who needs to be told about themselves like this? Lyrics included in this video. @Pecos @dseag2 @dobielvr @Medusa @Pinky @Paco Dennis @palides2021


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Pecos (Sep 17, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I absolutely love Bill Withers' songs. He was a brilliant writer and musician. *Love* this song that is telling someone they need to get their heads checked, not make him feel like he does. And he's schooling them about some other facts about life they need to know.   Does anyone else know someone who needs to be told about themselves like this? Lyrics included in this video. @Pecos @dseag2 @dobielvr @Medusa @Pinky @Paco Dennis @palides2021


I really love that song.
Thank you MDS


----------



## Pam (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 19, 2022)

Shake, Rattle & Roll is a song, written in 1954 by Jesse Stone (usually credited as Charles Calhoun, his songwriting name.)The original recording by Big Joe Turner is ranked number 127 on the Rolling Stone magazine's list of The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time. It's full of euphemism and ****** innuendo, certainly in the original version anyway. Bill Haley’s take would be toned down somewhat. Going through the lyrics there are some puzzling images in there, certainly of their time, with Big Joe Turner telling his woman to get out of that bed and into the kitchen, while also lamenting how much money he earns that is quickly gone. The Shake, Rattle & Roll of the title is considered a metaphor for having sex, as are images such as “one-eyed cat peepin’ in a seafood store," which might be lost on some, but think about it. The song is from a man who feels very lustful for his partner and certainly isn’t afraid to show it.


----------



## Trila (Sep 20, 2022)

Cat's In The Cradle -Harry Chapin




I think I read somewhere, a long time ago, that he (or his wife?) wrote the lyrics to this song, about his father.


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Sep 23, 2022)

The Streak -Ray Stevens


----------



## timoc (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Sep 28, 2022)

Procession -Moody Blues




(NOTE:  I've always enjoyed the "visual" that this song put in my mind.  It goes from a time when there is nothing, up to present day!)


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 29, 2022)

The Miracle of Love​


----------



## timoc (Sep 29, 2022)

VIKKI CARR BURT BACHARACH - THE LOOK OF LOVE.​


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 11, 2022)

The Muppets - Waiting At The Church


----------



## timoc (Nov 11, 2022)

Doris Day - You Go To My Head​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 11, 2022)

"_Come On Baby_"


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 11, 2022)

The Beautiful South 36D  ​


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2022)

I listen to this song every day because it describes my daughter 100%


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 14, 2022)

Since Thanksgiving is near and tells a story for us guys, and some gals,
It will always be,
_Alice's Restaurant Massacree, _1967, Arlo Gutherie. 55 years ago.
YMMV


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)




----------

